# BFP 10 dpo..wanted to share my symptoms



## CiscoMama

Hi ladies,

Got my BFP yesterday and I wanted to share my symptoms with you...I'm a symptom spotter and know how much it helped to read everyone else's symptoms on here :)

O'd on CD 11-12 (bd both days)...I'm thinking CD 12 because I still had copious amounts of EWCM and was the most "turned on" i think I've ever felt in my life...I mean it was all I could think about!!

*1 dpo* temp back up and felt extremely nauseous for a couple of minutes when 
cooking breakfast (this happened at 1 dpo with all of my other pregnancies 
too). mild cramping for a few hours.
*2 dpo* not much going on today
*3 dpo* still nothing out of the ordinary (bb's usually start to get tender now but nothing yet
*4 dpo* just feeling weird twinges all day in left ovary...still no sore bb's
*5 dpo* doing dishes and out of nowhere I got a pain shoot across my stomach like the cramping feeling you get when you need to go diarrhea (sorry...gross i know). made me cringe and stop what I was doing cuz I thought I was gonna have to run to the bathroom. then it stopped and I felt a quick shooting pain go down from my stomach towards my left ovary area and then a quick and sharp pinch. then all the pain just disappeared. This literally lasted only 1-2 minutes. I immediately thought 'implantation' but didn't want to get my hopes up.
*6 dpo* not much except for the fact that I was extremely depressed today...felt so unattractive and nothing could stop it. I thought maybe it was the post-ov hormones, but I have never felt depressed like that after O'ing...I mean it was BAD! 
*7 dpo* copious amounts of creamy CM...clumps coming out when I pee'd. There was a yellow tinge to it at first, but then changed to stark white with a little EWCM mixed in too. BB's start to hurt later that day and makes me feel like I'm out because sore bb's are normal for my Pre-AF wait. But I did think it was strange how late they started to hurt instead of at 3-4 dpo.
*8 dpo* Creamy CM continues...feeling tightening in my abdomen. BB's are on FIRE!! The pain is not just on my sides and underneath of bb's, its everywhere and burn and tingle (but again...I chalk it up to pre-af symptoms)
Very tired at night
*9 dpo* BB's still hurt and i'm a little gassy and get weird gurgling in my stomach throughout the whole day. I'm dry as a desert down below! Keen sense of smell begins! Everything is extra strong as if its being blown right into my nostrils...even scents that are far away from me.
*10 dpo (AF due in 4 days)* after a restless night of sleep and the extreme pain in my BB's and weird tightening in my belly and no bloatedness, I decide to test. I only have Clear Blue digitals left over from last cycle as I did not want to be a POAS addict this month and did not buy the millions of $ tree tests I usually do. I assumed it would be a BFN since it was on a digital. After what seemed like eternity, "Pregnant" showed up and I about fell off the toilet in shock! I tested again in the afternoon, which was not with urine that I held for hours and I had also been drinking tons of water all day and it was "pregnant" again! Super tired in the evening again and body feels so warm (but that's normal pre-af for me) Also went and saw "Breaking Dawn" and wanted to cry throughout the whole movie because of how in love Edward and Bella are! hahaha I'm not that emotional normally!
*11 dpo* back ache kicks in...like the kind I get the day AF arrives...but she's not due for another 3 days. BB's are sore and very full! Do another Clear Blue digital in the morning and still BFP. 

I have also had waves a nausea everyday which I do get pre-AF but this was definitely different and happened more than usual. OH and a very sensitive gag reflex!! And bleeding gums from about 8 dpo. 

Another thing I found strange was on 9 dpo my 4 year old daughter kept talking about the baby in my belly...she kept putting a balloon by my belly and telling me she was putting the baby in my belly since I told her that mommy might not have a baby in my belly. lol Kid's intuition is amazing! 

Anyway, that's it for now. 

Fingers X'd for everyone waiting for their BFP's!!!! This was the first month I didn't obsess about it and didn't buy a million tests! Always seems like when u give up hope is when it finally happens.


----------



## C.armywife

Thanks for sharing. :flower: I hate this tww and enjoy reading everyone's symptoms.


----------



## CiscoMama

C.armywife said:


> Thanks for sharing. :flower: I hate this tww and enjoy reading everyone's symptoms.

I've loved reading them as well! :) Finger's X'd for you! I know how agonizing the TWW can be!


----------



## Maddysmum

Thankd for sharing your symptoms, and yay for your bfp


----------



## redhded troll

:happydance: how awesome congrats on ur :bfp::happydance:


CiscoMama said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :flower: I hate this tww and enjoy reading everyone's symptoms.
> 
> I've loved reading them as well! :) Finger's X'd for you! I know how agonizing the TWW can be!Click to expand...


----------



## Looneycarter

CiscoMama said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday and I wanted to share my symptoms with you...I'm a symptom spotter and know how much it helped to read everyone else's symptoms on here :)
> 
> O'd on CD 11-12 (bd both days)...I'm thinking CD 12 because I still had copious amounts of EWCM and was the most "turned on" i think I've ever felt in my life...I mean it was all I could think about!!
> 
> *1 dpo* temp back up and felt extremely nauseous for a couple of minutes when
> cooking breakfast (this happened at 1 dpo with all of my other pregnancies
> too). mild cramping for a few hours.
> *2 dpo* not much going on today
> *3 dpo* still nothing out of the ordinary (bb's usually start to get tender now but nothing yet
> *4 dpo* just feeling weird twinges all day in left ovary...still no sore bb's
> *5 dpo* doing dishes and out of nowhere I got a pain shoot across my stomach like the cramping feeling you get when you need to go diarrhea (sorry...gross i know). made me cringe and stop what I was doing cuz I thought I was gonna have to run to the bathroom. then it stopped and I felt a quick shooting pain go down from my stomach towards my left ovary area and then a quick and sharp pinch. then all the pain just disappeared. This literally lasted only 1-2 minutes. I immediately thought 'implantation' but didn't want to get my hopes up.
> *6 dpo* not much except for the fact that I was extremely depressed today...felt so unattractive and nothing could stop it. I thought maybe it was the post-ov hormones, but I have never felt depressed like that after O'ing...I mean it was BAD!
> *7 dpo* copious amounts of creamy CM...clumps coming out when I pee'd. There was a yellow tinge to it at first, but then changed to stark white with a little EWCM mixed in too. BB's start to hurt later that day and makes me feel like I'm out because sore bb's are normal for my Pre-AF wait. But I did think it was strange how late they started to hurt instead of at 3-4 dpo.
> *8 dpo* Creamy CM continues...feeling tightening in my abdomen. BB's are on FIRE!! The pain is not just on my sides and underneath of bb's, its everywhere and burn and tingle (but again...I chalk it up to pre-af symptoms)
> Very tired at night
> *9 dpo* BB's still hurt and i'm a little gassy and get weird gurgling in my stomach throughout the whole day. I'm dry as a desert down below! Keen sense of smell begins! Everything is extra strong as if its being blown right into my nostrils...even scents that are far away from me.
> *10 dpo (AF due in 4 days)* after a restless night of sleep and the extreme pain in my BB's and weird tightening in my belly and no bloatedness, I decide to test. I only have Clear Blue digitals left over from last cycle as I did not want to be a POAS addict this month and did not buy the millions of $ tree tests I usually do. I assumed it would be a BFN since it was on a digital. After what seemed like eternity, "Pregnant" showed up and I about fell off the toilet in shock! I tested again in the afternoon, which was not with urine that I held for hours and I had also been drinking tons of water all day and it was "pregnant" again! Super tired in the evening again and body feels so warm (but that's normal pre-af for me) Also went and saw "Breaking Dawn" and wanted to cry throughout the whole movie because of how in love Edward and Bella are! hahaha I'm not that emotional normally!
> *11 dpo* back ache kicks in...like the kind I get the day AF arrives...but she's not due for another 3 days. BB's are sore and very full! Do another Clear Blue digital in the morning and still BFP.
> 
> I have also had waves a nausea everyday which I do get pre-AF but this was definitely different and happened more than usual. OH and a very sensitive gag reflex!! And bleeding gums from about 8 dpo.
> 
> Another thing I found strange was on 9 dpo my 4 year old daughter kept talking about the baby in my belly...she kept putting a balloon by my belly and telling me she was putting the baby in my belly since I told her that mommy might not have a baby in my belly. lol Kid's intuition is amazing!
> 
> Anyway, that's it for now.
> 
> Fingers X'd for everyone waiting for their BFP's!!!! This was the first month I didn't obsess about it and didn't buy a million tests! Always seems like when u give up hope is when it finally happens.

Congrats on your :bfp: may God bless you on your pregnancy journey


----------



## JennyLynn512

Thanks for this post! It's always great to read what symptoms others have and compare to the ones I am having during the TWW! Congrats on your BFP and hope you have a healthy and wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## ebelle

thank you for sharing :)


----------



## Leikela

Congrats to you on your BFP! H&H 9 months to you! :)


----------

